# Any Hint???



## Gamer3900 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey guys, I learned how to make my first paracord bracelet today, and I was wondering if I could get some hints how to make and sell these better. How much should I sell them for? Different designs?. Thanks guys for the help!


----------



## L3xiical (Jun 4, 2014)

I sell my basic paracord bracelets for $8 but my specialty bracelets go for 10-15$


----------



## dcfish (Feb 4, 2014)

8 dollars for a cobra? Wow i sell mine for 6, for other kmots the price goes up depending on how much work i feel goes into them but i havent passed a 12 dollar point yet. Thats awesome that you can get that much for your product


----------



## twbranch (Apr 13, 2013)

That is kind of outrageous to me!


----------



## L3xiical (Jun 4, 2014)

Well if you look on sgt knots for example they're cobra bracelets sell for $10 each, which is pretty crazy. And my customers are older, probably more used to paying more lol


----------



## Todd_Halleman (Apr 29, 2014)

All of my bracelets I sell for 5 dollars


----------



## Todd_Halleman (Apr 29, 2014)

They sell nice and easy


----------



## L3xiical (Jun 4, 2014)

In the last two days I've made $100 hahah


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Everybody here is forgetting one thing. It's all about location. In some places I'm sure a basic cobra bracelet won't sell for more than $5 and in other places the same bracelet can sell for $8. 

Online prices tend to be higher simply because there are fees associated with selling online. Now at a flea market or garage sale people will try a bargain for a good price so pricing your bracelets a few dollars higher is a good idea because people rarely pay sticker price at these places.


----------



## twbranch (Apr 13, 2013)

Here is my logic...you pay a dime/foot, use 10 ft, i dont use clasps, it takes maybe 10-15 mins of tying! I have spent 1 dollar and 15 mins of my time and i am going to mark that up 800%? Ridiculous! I cant keep up with demand and i am making money! Just saying!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Look at how much these bracelets sell for online. There is a company selling a very simple design online for around $10. 
So a markup of 500%+ is just business. 
Plus some people value time into dollars differently. So to someone a markup of 800% is nornal especially if people are willing to pay.


----------



## L3xiical (Jun 4, 2014)

And the fact that I live in California, the bay area is who I'm selling to. Everything is over priced here. Like EXTREMELY over priced, one lady asked me how much is shipping? & I said I don't charge shipping & she didn't believe me. The people here are used to spending so much money


----------



## DaBigKahuna (Jan 4, 2014)

twbranch said:


> Here is my logic...you pay a dime/foot, use 10 ft, i dont use clasps, it takes maybe 10-15 mins of tying! I have spent 1 dollar and 15 mins of my time and i am going to mark that up 800%? Ridiculous! I cant keep up with demand and i am making money! Just saying!


IMHO you're setting your cost (not selling price) too low. You're not considering all the factors.

You have a dollar in materials. What's your time worth? $10/hr? What did you pay for that show space? $50 If you're selling online, what's that online presence costing? How many bracelets will you sell at that show? 25?

Plugging those numbers;
Materials $1
Time $10/hr for 15 minutes = $2.50
Space $50/25 Bracelets sold = $2
---------------
Total $5.50

And that doesn't include transportation to and from the show, supplies, displays, tables, sinage, maybe an easy-up for some shade, etc.

Off the top of my head at $8/bracelet you're making less that 50% not 800%


----------



## DaBigKahuna (Jan 4, 2014)

Can you tell who was the Business Major in College?


----------



## Gamer3900 (Jun 2, 2014)

I've been selling for 5 but buissness is slow



-Gamer3900


----------



## L3xiical (Jun 4, 2014)

Well I put my price at $8 because others sell the same product for 13$ a bracelet I make good money getting all their customers hahah


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Gamer3900 said:


> I've been selling for 5 but buissness is slow
> 
> 
> 
> -Gamer3900


Your selling at the Walmart price. Try selling at the Target and Kohls prices. 

If/when I see paracord products at low prices I have to wonder if they are made from quality paracord. 

Some people don't mind buying at low prices while others like to pay more because they feel they are paying for a better quality.


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

Another selling point.... "BUY AMERICAN". My slogan on my FB page is "American, Texan, Hand made". I am searching hi and low for ONLY American made products, cord, clasps, rings, all of it. 


Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords
Paracord Forum


----------



## Gamer3900 (Jun 2, 2014)

JTB_Cord said:


> Another selling point.... "BUY AMERICAN". My slogan on my FB page is "American, Texan, Hand made". I am searching hi and low for ONLY American made products, cord, clasps, rings, all of it.
> 
> 
> Keep Twisting!
> ...



That's what I do on my Facebook.
You should check out TITUS TEC INC. On Facebook.
Please like. I just started and I'm trying to start a Buissness. The only thing is that I'm 13, and I'm working all alone so it's really hard.



-Gamer3900


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

JTB_Cord said:


> Another selling point.... "BUY AMERICAN". My slogan on my FB page is "American, Texan, Hand made". I am searching hi and low for ONLY American made products, cord, clasps, rings, all of it.
> 
> 
> Keep Twisting!
> ...


As far as clasps, keyrings, etc goes the American made products will cost you more and in turn you will have to charge more for your products. 

As long as you choose quality clasps, keyrings, etc they will hold up to normal use. 

ALWAYS choose American made paracord because in the end if a customer ever needs to use the products they bought in an emergency you know as well as they do that the paracord will perform like it should.


----------



## twbranch (Apr 13, 2013)

Yea I make a bracelet in 5 mins, duck call lanyards in 30, all others within those times! I make way more than 10 bux an hour! Let me ask a a serious question: how much stock do you keep? I can honestly say I build my orders when they come in because i can not keep up with demand! Just saying! When you can't keep up with demand then you are making money! All of my materials are Made in the USA! (No disrespect to out of country makers, hope you keep your materials local to you as well). I do not use clasps or buckles unless someone requests them and beads or decorations are always requests as well! I buy bulk and keep prices down as well! If you are charging 10 bux for a simple bracelet, you are doing disservice to your customers who are always looking for the best deal!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I have enough stock to keep me going and if someone wants a color I don't have I can order it and have it in hand in under a week. Less time if I overnight which I dont.


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

I'm trying to get my cord account in the "black" with my next material purchase, so hopefully I don't get many more requests for colors/material I don't have! 

Anyone got a good web site for material? 

Right now I'm using wildbillwholesale.com for my cord and Strapworks.com for sling hardware. 

Found new web site for cord but the other day but have not researched them yet. Wholesalecord.com. Anyone use them?


Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords
Paracord Forum


----------



## Gamer3900 (Jun 2, 2014)

Paracord planet has 300+ colors 


-Gamer3900


----------

